# Changing light bulbs, Aereo 6000cc



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

For anyone who needs to change light bulbs at the back of their van that are covered by a plastic diffuser.....
I rang Ian and RV Tek who explained that the pelmets holding the diffuser need to be removed. You do this by unscrewing them from inside the overhead lockers.


----------

